

Petition to Support a Right to Privacy Amendment - breck
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/support-constitutional-amendment-protecting-right-privacy/g5c3xMh5

======
tlb
The sentiment is good, but it's poorly written. Consider posting it on a wiki
and letting interested community members edit and comment on it.

~~~
breck
Thanks, good suggestion.

I made the mistake of creating it before nailing the text.

Then it got booted off HN pretty quick, not sure why.

